# didn't he play with the lakers??



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Barry Mitchell i think it was in '96 or something
anyone still remembers him???


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yes, he played briefly for the Lakers 1989. 










Check out: 
http://be.telebasket.com/player_info.asp?id_player=1427


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks but i was wondering if there where still be pictures of him with the lakers. That picture damn he was still young there. He's getting somewhat older.
For the ones who care. 
He's is still in belgium second division team, who should have promoted to first division just not enough money, he'll be a player and a coach this upcoming season. Old barry still plays the roof off


----------

